# Was haltet ihr von Wasserpflanzendünger



## scholzi (5. Juli 2011)

Servus Leute
Oft hört man ja in Zusammenhang von Dünger und Teich nur schlechtes!
Was haltet ihr von solchen Düngern http://www.soelltec.de/WasserpflanzenPracht.html
Soll völlig Phosphat frei sein und für Spurenelemente sorgen, an denen es öfter beim Wachstum/Pflanzenpracht hapert!
Mir ist es positiv beim Experimentieren im Terrassenteich aufgefallen!
Also lasst uns mal über ein "eigentliches"  No-Go diskutieren!
Hier ein Nährstoffmangel-Beispiel http://www.landi.ch/img/fass-des-minimums500x500205x0.jpg 
Also...Egal was fehlt, das Wasser im Fass kann immer nur soweit steigen wie das kleinste Brett es zulässt!
P und N sollten wir ja genug haben aber wie siehts mit anderen Nährstoffen und Spurenelementen  aus?


----------



## Tomke (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Wasserpflanzendünger*

Hallo Robert,
da mir laut Tröpfchentests nachweislich Eisen, CO2 ect im Teich fehlen, wollte ich auch schon nachhelfen. Aber meine Pflanzen scheinen auch ohne zumindest nicht zu kümmern sondern auf Status Quo zu bleiben. 
Da trau ich mich dann wegen der Fische nicht. 
Aber ich werde mir demnächst einen Miniteich im Weinfass anlegen und da mal das Zeug austesten...Bin auch auf weitere Meinungen gespannt.

LG, Heike


----------



## scholzi (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Wasserpflanzendünger*

Hallo Heike!
Die Tests sind meist für Aquarien ausgelegt und deswegen werden dort hurende CO²-Werte als optimal angegeben!
Dort ist es auch wichtiger, da da nur Unterwasserpflanzen zu finden sind die CO² aus dem Wasser benötigen!

Ich hatte angefangen meinen Terrassenteich  zu düngen, der leichte Probleme mit Algen hatte!
Eine Woche nachher waren Algen Geschichte und auch die Pflanzen sahen/sehen kräftiger aus!
Wasserhyazinthen im großen Teich werden gelblich und kümmern und im Terrassenteich sind sie satt grün! 
Also was fehlt im großen Teich


----------



## niri (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Wasserpflanzendünger*

Hallo Robert,

wie hast du den Dünger in deinem Terassenteich dosiert, so wie auf der Verpackung angegeben?

LG
Ina


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Wasserpflanzendünger*

Hallo Robert,
ich bin ein Befürworter von Düngern! Wenn die Nährstoffe über das Teichwasser zu den Pflanzen kommen sollen, dann haben die Algen leichtes Spiel... . Oder richtig herum gesagt, im Wasser sollte nie der komplette Satz an Nährstoffen verfügbar sein. Dazu muss man sicherlich mit N, S, P nachhelfen. Um es kurz zu machen:
Waserpflanzendünger macht Sinn, und hilft sogar beim Nährstoffabbbau im Teich! (ein klassisches Paradoxon)


----------



## Mulmig (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Wasserpflanzendünger*

Hallo Rolf,

echt? 
Leuchtet aber irgendwie ein: je besser die höheren Pflanzen entwickelt sind, desto besser nehmen sie Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser auf.
Kannst Du mir sagen, mit welchem Dünger Du gute Erfahrungen gemacht hast? notfalls per PN, wenn Du nicht in Werbeverdacht geraten willst...:beten

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## scholzi (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Wasserpflanzendünger*

Hallo Leute
@Niri
hab nicht wirklich auf die Dosierung geachtet...frei Schnautze rein!
Allerdings hab ich Ferrdrakon aus der Aquaristik verwendet!
@Rolf
düngst du mit einer gewissen Regelmäßigkeit?
Ich kenne das nur vom Aquarium her und da funktioniert das prima
@All 
Was mir auch noch nicht in den Kopf geht!
Warum funktionieren üppig bepflanzte Teich ohne Fischbesatz....dort müsste doch akuter Nährstoffmangel herrschen und alles vor sich hin kümmern?



			
				Anna schrieb:
			
		

> notfalls per PN, wenn Du nicht in Werbeverdacht geraten willst...:beten


Man darf schon offen darüber reden was man verwendet..........


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Wasserpflanzendünger*

Hallo,
ich bin ja erst im zweiten Jahr mit meinem eigenen Teich... .
Ich habe eine meiner Seerosen jetzt vor einer Woche gedüngt, und es haben sich "normal große" Blätter gebildet! 
Die andere treibt nach wie vor "handtellerkleine" Blätter aus .... Letztes Jahr hatte ich das im August umgekehrt gemacht, und entsprechend hatte die andere Seerose die kleineren Blätter.
Das ist meine am eigenen Teich gemachte praktische Erfahrung. Bei meinen Schwanenblumen habe ich das heuer auch probiert, aber leider erfolglos ...  :evil . Die wollten nicht blühen, und werden es wohl auch nicht mehr. Dabei haben sie sehr gut ausgetrieben. 
Was will ich dam sagen? Der Dünger ist kein Allheilmittel gegen zu schwaches / nicht ausreichendes Pflanzenwachstum. 
Überdosierung bemerkt man wohl recht schnell am vermehrten Algenwachstum. Die Wasserpflanzendüngerkügelchen lösen sich nicht vollständig auf, auch wenn sie schon "verbraucht" sind (siehe Forum). Ich habe meine beim Werner gekauft, aber "Osmocote" oder andere Produkte gehen ganz sicher genau so. Mit Lehm abgedeckte Erde funktioniert sicherlich am Anfang am besten (siehe Eugen).


----------



## Tomke (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Wasserpflanzendünger*

Hallo Robert,
hm, das mit dem Aquarium macht Sinn. Da hat man ja wirklich andere Pflanzen drin als im Teich.
Es hört sich echt wiedersprüchlich an, da ja alle Welt vor Nährstoffen warnt. Aber da ja die für die Algen Guten fehlen sollen, können die Pflanzen schneller wachsen und so den Algen auch die restlichen Nährstoffe wegnehmen. Soweit so gut. Aber ist es da nicht komisch, daß Algen sich immer auf alles stürzen, was nur mit "N" wie Nährstoff anfängt? Wieso soll also gerade der Pflanzendünger nicht auf Algen wirken?
Aber gut, scheint ja zu funktionieren... Vielleicht warte ich doch nicht auf meinen Mini sondern teste doch im "Großen"...
Warum düngst Du nicht in Deinem Großen, da Du ja so gute Erfahrungen gemacht hast?

LG,
Heike


----------



## scholzi (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Wasserpflanzendünger*

Servus Leute!


> Warum düngst Du nicht in Deinem Großen, da Du ja so gute Erfahrungen gemacht hast?


So...ich habs getan!
700 ml auf 20000 Liter Teich
Was soll ich sagen, irgendwas von den     Spurenelementen hat wohl gefehlt!
Die Wasserhyazinthen haben wieder ein kräftiges Grün und auch so sehen die restlichen Pflanzen besser aus!
An den Wasserwerten ist mir ein sinkender Nitratgehalt aufgefallen, er ist von 50mg auf nicht nachweisbar gesunken!
Ob das nun mit meiner Düngung zusammenhängt, kann ich nicht sagen aber so sehen erstmal die Fakten aus!
Negatives und Algenwachstum konnte ich nicht beobachten!


----------

